# Which is the best brand of Car Alarm?



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I have up to $300 to spend on a nice car alarm. I have no idea which ones are good. I was just looking for some input...I heard viper is good and also clifford matrix [ i think thats it] I looked it up but couldn't find anything about it...

I park my car in Baltimore city [2nd most violent city in the US] and I'd like to keep my Spec all in one piece...even more because i'm in the process of installing 2 10" Kicker subs

...and I know...don't play them when I get in the city...

Any input, model numbers, places to get it would be great. I'd like to get it professionally installed and I heard that there are like "gift cards" that are prepaid installation....anyone know about it?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Clifford is awesome from what I'm told. You get a keychain that goes off when your car alarm does, and it lights up which door is being opened. "On the keychain!" They also offer autostart with the alarm if you can find a hook up they should charge about 300. Though autostart is illegal here on manuel cars so you would need to check that out in your state and get a hook-up if you want it.

It's really about where the alarm system is mounted under the hood If your worried about an alarm getting disabled.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not worried about getting the alarm disabled...acutally I never thought about it...

yes that's 2 for clifford...but where do you buy them from?

I think remote start would be awesome...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you live in Bmore? oh how i love to take a dip in the inner harbor.........but one time i came out glowing and a tail grew 5 min later any who look into a lowjack system that way if it does get stolen even with the alarm..............u live in Bmore i boubt a siren will really deter theives if they want it they gon have it but the lowjack is a gps type thing and when it gets stolen the po-po can locate it before the ass' have a chance to strip it down :cheers: and oh yea dont dive head first into the water the consistency is tuffer than honey acually you can walk on it....ewwwwww lol


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

clifford and viper are owned by the same company, DEI. Most clifford and viper alarms are the same except for the remotes. Well, the Clifford Avantguard and Solaris alarms are not because they are built on Clifford's AG4 technology. From what I have read those are hand down the best alarms you can buy, but pricey and hard to find. The "regular" DEI stuff is good too.

The first thing you need to decide is if you want a remote starter. After that find a good installer. Installation is the most important part of an alarm. 

For expert advice check the security forum over at Carsound.com The guys there are actuall installers and are very helpful if your nice.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I would like a remote starter but it's not high on my list...if it jacks the price up too much then no...

I mostly concerned with something that will detour theives...The parking lot where I park has had quite a few cars that have been broken into....luckily it's been really old cars...like 88 luminas...why they wanted the dashboard we'll never know....


HEY 1.6Pete...i used to live up in harford county...now i'm in howard. I used to live in Bel Air. Went to high school at Fallston...you know, heroin high...So you're from aberdump? heh... Man that inner harbor is nasty... always smells like crap! I go to school in bmore...representin :thumbup:

And I have lo-jack already in my car...with all the parts numbered too...in case they strip and sell


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Clifford Matrix RS2.5X

The RS3.5X has the remote start system, but it bumps the price up like 60 dollars. Best buy has the alarm, and they wont let you buy an alarm without them putting it in, but install is free. Just let them know where you want the alarm or they will put it right under the steering column. Tell them to put it high up in the dash behind the Head Unit, with the backup battery in another location


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

An alarm is only as good as it's install. There are a number of good alarm manufacturers out there to choose from. Just choose one that will fit your needs and within your budget including installation costs.

I think I may have seen your car on 695. Not sure though since they made more than one yellow Spec. Couldn't see who was driving due to the high rate of speed.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> An alarm is only as good as it's install. There are a number of good alarm manufacturers out there to choose from. Just choose one that will fit your needs and within your budget including installation costs.
> 
> I think I may have seen your car on 695. Not sure though since they made more than one yellow Spec. Couldn't see who was driving due to the high rate of speed.


Thanks for the info...guess I have to stop by best buy

wickedsr20, Might have been me on 695...Where you from? Unfortunately there are more and more yellow spec vs out there... I was at OC last weekend and in the same parking lot at the same hotel there was another yellow 04 spec v...It blew my mind because it was on the other side of the building and I was like ...wait a sec...i didn't park there. 

I like live on 95 south of Baltimore so if you see one LOUD tinted SpecV...that's me :thumbup: and the high rate of speed is me alright...my next purchase is going to be a radar detector...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I agree DEI alarms are the best. I have a viper alarm on my car and a Clifford on my truck. Definetly get one that is a two way alarm, where the remote goes off with the alarm


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

How much do those alarms range in price? And if my best buy doesn't have them, any suggestions on a good place to get it?


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

If your near any major city there will be no shortage of alarm installers. I think the DEI website has a locate a dealer function. And again, remember the install is the most important thing. The best alarm out won't protect your car after a bad install.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> HEY 1.6Pete...i used to live up in harford county...now i'm in howard. I used to live in Bel Air. Went to high school at Fallston...you know, heroin high...So you're from aberdump? heh... Man that inner harbor is nasty... always smells like crap! I go to school in bmore...representin :thumbup:


i went to john carroll you know the rich preppy school where the only car in the parking lot was a jeep yea i did have any of those three things goin for me but yea if anyone ever wanted weed you would hear "hey i know this kid from falston" lol :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont know if ONSTAR does alarms or not but I would imagine they are near the top if they do. Yea, I sometimes park in Baltimore City (I go to school at UMBC which is close) and an alarm sounds like a good idea. I am guessing you already have LoJack?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA...John Carroll....you guys had your own bus all painted and everything...We used to hate you guys...but we hated C Milton more....

jeeps suck but we were a pretty "rich kid" school too....we had our share of jeeps and a few Bimmers and mercedes too...stupid rich kids...that's why we had so many drugs...the parents gave the kids money to get it...ha

UMBC, I drive by it on 95 everyday...I know some people who go there...I'm in the downtown city....at a college no one's ever heard of... 

yup i have lojack...

price anyone?[for car alarm] any ballpark price will do...I'm at work and got a crappy filter since it's the govt so I can't do alot of research


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I think they are in between $350 - 500. My clifford has a remote start and that is around $100 more installed. My viper is so old I have no clue what it costed.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

scrappy said:


> I think they are in between $350 - 500. My clifford has a remote start and that is around $100 more installed. My viper is so old I have no clue what it costed.


Damnnnn $500?? Ok...option 2....what if I get someone to install it for free? heh...what about JUST the car alarm...no installation and no remote start?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

The clifford without remote start is $400 installed. Not really sure but I think install labor is 100-150 so around $300 or so. It will be alot cheaper like $75 or so if you dont get a 2 way alarm


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

scrappy said:


> The clifford without remote start is $400 installed. Not really sure but I think install labor is 100-150 so around $300 or so. It will be alot cheaper like $75 or so if you dont get a 2 way alarm


Man i never realized that installation was so much...I've never had anything installed on my car...i try not to take it to the dealer...since they fucked up my first free oil change and now my 2004 spec v has an oil leak that they won't fess up to....

300 was more in the range that I was expecting...Is the 2 way alarm the keychain that goes off too? because I read about one of those alarms and it said it only worked like a certian distance away...I park a mile from my school and have to walk...so I don't park close to anything....but my house...even that I don't have a garage...so it wouldn't be worth it...

I have someone who has installed his alarm so i'm good there...I had no idea how expensive labor was...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

for the money of an alarm, you could just pay someone to like chill in your car and kick anyone's ass while you are in the city lol

Is Viper any goood?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

haha...hmmm...I do have some hookups in the city...get some scary brothas to sit in their caddy by my ride....LOL


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

you need some hard hitting brothers with pipes to get medieval on that ass....

Labor charges are high because it's not easily to properly install an alarm. The dash need to be taken apart to hide the brain and all the wiring needs to blend in with the stock wire so they can't be easy cut. 

Go to a shop and get a quote. They're usually free. You might not be able to get a Clifford or Viper installed for 300 but DEI has lower lines that are built on the same technology just without the bells and whistles (remote start, two way pager, less aux outputs)

A cheaper alarm installed properly will protect your car better than a more expensive alarm just thrown in there


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

"you need some hard hitting brothers with pipes to get medieval on that ass...."

Haha...true

Yeah sounds good...I'll get a quote from a shop and see what it comes out to be...

The guy who could install it installed his own alarm and it's worked for a few years just fine...I'd trust him not to just throw it in there...He lives in greenbelt...and if any of you B-more people are familiar...it's the ghetto suburb of DC...the police blotter is fun to read ...lots of cars stolen....


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

All of the viper and clifford alarms around here are sold installed only Something about the DEI warranty I think. Yeah its not easy to install an alarm properly good luck I think I was lokking at a low end viper for around 325


----------



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

*viper*

my friend found a viper alarm with autostart for about $250 on ebay. some other FOOL we know bought the same shit for $600 at a store. f it's all the same to you, you could find a good price by searching a place like ebay.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

God bless Ebay...

Got some good deals myself off there...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Definately look for a good deal on an alarm on ebay first...then after that dont hold money back on the install...a poorly installed alarm is worthless and u dont want to see ur car or ur system go bye bye. I wouldnt concentrate on shit like remote start or fun stuff like that when ur in a bad neighborhood and u could be looking at things like an alarm pager (sends signal to ur keychain when it goes off), hood lock (prevents burgular from getting in the hood to cut the battery wire), trunk lock (along with a shaved trunk makes it very hard to get in the trunk successfully), glass break sensors (my front windshield was smashed in my car, and I have a Viper 690VX I THINK, and it didnt go off with the shock sensors alone...glass sensors are expensive.)

Pretty much ur gonna get wat u pay for...Shitty alarm with shitty installation is self explanitory, good alarm with a shitty installation takes away from the alarm, and a good alarm wit a good installation will make ur car very secure for a hefty price if looking at the above options.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, but if your going to spend your money at a shop to have it installed, you might as well just spend the little bit extra and buy the alarm there too. That way you get the lifetime warranty that you don't get on ebay.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> Yeah, but if your going to spend your money at a shop to have it installed, you might as well just spend the little bit extra and buy the alarm there too. That way you get the lifetime warranty that you don't get on ebay.


/\ Beat me to this one. /\

You paid a lot of hard earned $$$ for your ride and it's included mods.
Don't cheapen out now when it comes time to protect it. :cheers:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Alpine alarms are very cool. I can arm and disarm my car from almost a block away. It has a lot of relays built-in... keyless entry..remote start... I got the SEC-100 sells for about 100 bucks. One thing about it I like the blue LED on the car and on each remote and the circuit inside the main unit never failed or fried over time, I've seen vipers fried and some other cheap ones. They go bad after a few years. They have to be reliable since they're powered when your car is off.


----------

